# Two Years Later



## Peanuts (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I finally got out for a couple shoot again! Yes! Not to mention only a few more weeks of school and I am out for summer and back to photography. You don't know how happy that makes me 

Anyways, I got to shoot this couple who were married two years ago and were looking for some sweet couple shots - and I was looking to build up my portfolio.  Lots of fun roaming around one of the oldest standing neighbourhoods in Calgary and discovering some of those niche pockets that alone look quite dull but with a fun couple... works quite well!

Critique away. I _really_ have to watch my shooting angles, so no need to critique on that as I have beaten myself to a pulp in that regard.


1.  24mm 1/800 f/2.8






2. 24mm 1/150 f/3.5





3. 70m 1/160 f/5





4.  24mm 1/140 f/5





5. 50mm  1/250 f/3.5





6. 24mm 1/500 f/3.5 (warped in PS)





7. 24mm 1/500 f/3.5





8. 24mm 1/500 f/3.5





9. 70mm 1/320 f/3.5





10.  





11.





12.





13.  Just a disclaimer. This is _not_ my original idea so I can't take any credit for the idea behind this image. I have seen it on flickr


----------



## Arch (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent!, you did a great job here well done :thumbup:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful work!! 11 is mantel-worthy!  All the others are just great


----------



## twocolor (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are amazing shots!  I would pay handsomely for some photos like that of my husband and I.  I bet they had a blast doing those as well!  Great job!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments you three   Near they end they were great, he was a little skeptical at first but once we got going he got more into it .  They also got my last free session, after this I am starting to charge. Who-hoo. (As I clear a mound of business papers off my desk in a rage)


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

You are going to make so much money with your photography...you will be able to buy a house in Calgary  

Seriously, your work is fantastic...keep it up.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2008)

A very enjoyable thread! Really creative, fun shots here that I bet they loved.

And congrats on the leap to 'paying customers' from here on in!! You're gonna be a big success, for sure.


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 6, 2008)

Fantastic. Personally, #'s 6, 10, 11 and 12 are my favorites.


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 6, 2008)

You've got some incredible shots here!!

#3,9 & 10 are my absolute favorites.

Thanks for sharing..I love your work.


----------



## Spidy (Apr 6, 2008)

#3 is the keeper of the bunch. It's all about her and how she feels about him ... I love this shot. Nice job!


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 6, 2008)

MrLogic said:


> Fantastic. Personally, #'s 6, 10, 11 and 12 are my favorites.


I now prefer #'s 3, 6 and 10, after having viewed the photos on a different monitor. To this layman, the B&W ones really do stand out.

Fret not, I'll stop polluting this great thread now.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 6, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> You are going to make so much money with your photography...you will be able to buy a house in Calgary



Ha! Maybe if I worked everyday for the rest of my life until I was 110 (as I sit here eating microwavable meals in a rented basement)


Thanks for the comments


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 6, 2008)

Just perfect! I love these! I also love how you don't take claim for the idea in #13.  It is a cool idea though, and you've executed it fantastically!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Way too cool.  I really like some of your ideas and its cool that you let us know that one was warped in PS I wouldn't have thought so I was thinking it was a lens.   I LOVE the one in the record store.   Good job, they look adorable.


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh, your stuff is so fun  You are going to have a fantastic business!


----------



## iflynething (Apr 7, 2008)

1. Nice to include the dog in there. I be the next session they will have with you will have the dog and a baby! I am pretty picky but whatever that's blue on her shirt distracts me. Takes away from her shirt, but that's just me.

2. This is nice but doensn't do alot for me

3. Amazing I think. That look in her eye is priceless.

4. Great but you cut the flower petals off!!!

5. The look in his face is like "What?"

6. The fisheye gives a great dimension to this but I noticed that his eyes were open....well at least it seems that way to me.

7. First thing I think of is the symbols for man and woman when I see the triangle and circle.

8. Doesn't do much for me. Both of them are lost with the house. Man that thing is big. 

9. Was there no polarizer around or did you choose not to use one.

10. I definately laughed out loud with this one. Very great and I like the composition. I don't think it would be the same if it were in color either. 

11. Nice capture. They both have great smile and give the picture a good look.

12. I like the angle, but what are they standing in front of. I'm guessing the barn from 13?

13. Very very very nice. One of my favorites. Amazing composition and I like how you put all the pictures together to get them running to eat other.

I normally don't go picture by picture but these are nice, and felt like I should.

The best part is, you had them come back so you must have made an impact with your work for them to come back. I would also pay good money for shots like these.

Great work!



~Michael~


----------



## bellacat (Apr 12, 2008)

these are incredible. You aren't going to have any problems find people to pay big bucks or your talent. Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 12, 2008)

These are better than most of the shots I've seen on here and I've been here for a while.


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 13, 2008)

The only problem I see is in number 12.  He doesn't seem to be looking at her.


----------



## Darrell C. (Apr 16, 2008)

Amazing shots! 

But... you knew that already. 

Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 21, 2008)

Ack! I am so sorry for not replying earlier - finals are a pain on time management!

Thanks you SOOO much for all of the detailed feedback. I truthfully do read everything and take it all to heart to use for next time.  it is wonderful getting different views.


----------



## Nmink100 (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW
And you haven't started charging yet?? Makes me rethink the fact that I charge!!
You are FANTASTIC
How did you warp that pic in PS to look like you were using a fisheye?
Great GREAT pics here!
Love them all


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

These are gorgeous!!


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 20, 2008)

Question.. how did you warp #6 in PS? I am DYING to by a fisheye and havent had the extra $.. and learning a trick like this could save me some money!  Thanks in advance.

AMAZING photographs, as always!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 20, 2008)

Wonderful photography!
These are very creative and well executed. 
*BRAVO*


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 20, 2008)

wow! really great shots!! but i gotta say, when i got to #3 i actually gasped! very stunning shot.. yes, i AM a sucker for close-ups


----------

